# 12g front mudguard prototype - need testers (X post from CX forum)



## David C (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm currently developing a new mudguard and looking for people to test it out.

The mudguard attach to the fork and is secured in place with zip-ties, and is designed to protect the rider's face and the front end of the bike from the headtube up. At only 0.014" thick, the mudguard fits virtuality any fork and bike, can be cut down to size, you can custom print any graphic design, name, number, etc, you can write on it with a regular ink pen, it's aerodynamic, won't catch in the wind, won't tear or rip, works in the snow at -20°, in the desert at 40° and excel in mudfest. Also only weights 12g and offers huge coverage. A similar carbon fiber made mudguard would actually be twice the weight for half the size, so this is the world's lightest mudguard, and I'm looking forward your help to test it out and then turn it into the world's lightest production mudguard.

Details on MTBR.com here : Ultralight front mudguard, only 8.5g !

I have been testing the first generation mudguard since this winter and I am now working on the second gen which will be slightly thicker to address a flapping noise issue, which is the only flaw of the first generation. I am now looking to have people testing the second generation prototype on a road bike, CX bike, urban bikes (commuter and messenger), XC bike and AM bike. The first generation at only 0,01" thick weights only 8.5g and could be lighter if shorten to accommodate road use. I already have testers for MTB, now looking for CX and road.

I will hand-made you a prototype to suit your bike and ask you to ride the crap out of it for a few weeks and report on the modifications needed, how effective the mudguard is in your situation and everything else that you notice while riding. I will ship you the prototype for free (within North America) and it will be yours to keep after the tests.

Please PM me for more details.

Pictures of the first generation mudguard with custom graphics.


----------



## zack666 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi mate, my names Zack Williamson, I am from England, Manchester specifically, we are known for being wet and muddy, I am a Road Racer (6 days a week) primarily, but i do often ride a mountain bike (once a week), so id be glad to help you set up/ test both a road and a mountain version of your product.

my email is [email protected]


----------

